# Fenster öffnen per Button klick erstellt mit Visual Class



## jeanb (1. Mrz 2005)

Hi! 


Ich hab eine Visual Class mit Visual Editor erstellt. Diese enthält die "Grund"oberfläche. Wenn als auf dieser Grundoberfläche einen Buttonklickt, soll sich ein neues Fenster öffnen mit weitern Funktionen. Für dieses weitere Fenster habe eine weitere Visual Class erstellt. 

Kann mir jemand helfen und bitte erklären wie ich dieses weitere Fenster per Button klick mit actionPerformed öffne?

Gruß Jean


ps: Hoffe der Eintrag ist hier richtig


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Mrz 2005)

Veschoben: IDEs und Tools


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2005)

@mods 
Kann auch gelöscht werden:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14648


----------

